# Anybody use HOOKSTRAPS for back and neck?



## xchewbaccax777 (Nov 25, 2013)

Just got the new straps with hooks in them and I thought that may help isolate the neck and back muscles and give the hands and fingers a break from all the stress and I was wondering if anyone has experience with these type of straps and could offer information or opinions on proper form and things of that nature?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 30, 2013)

Chewy just use those after grip has been fully fatigued. That way you can slowly develop an iron grip and popeye forearms. 
I prefer just the fabric only 6$ wraps or the 14$ ones for thickbar or axle carries. .


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Dec 1, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Chewy just use those after grip has been fully fatigued. That way you can slowly develop an iron grip and popeye forearms.
> I prefer just the fabric only 6$ wraps or the 14$ ones for thickbar or axle carries. .



Thanks bro...will do


----------

